# Viper ce0890



## Fxh (Jul 22, 2011)

"The viper Ce0890 on my Infinity Qx4 started going off everytime I unlocked the truck with the remote starter and opened the door.
I disconnected the battery and the alarm under the dash and reconnected everything but it still sets off the horn and the alarm which i can't stop. How would get the car started and the alarm off?"


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Use the key in the drivers door to "unlock" the door this will shut of the factory alarm witch it seems was never bypassed for the after market unit.


----------

